# 2 Word Tango (Body Parts)



## MrsRedcap

Ok new game for you all. You must use two words for body parts!

I'll Start

LEFT LEG


----------



## jaynee

funny bone


----------



## Spaykay

hairy bottom (have I got the rules right?)


----------



## jaynee

i think so. dont really know

Flat Feet


----------



## MrsRedcap

Yes you have the rules right  

Right Ear


----------



## tatty

upper arm


----------



## jaynee

index finger


----------



## Spaykay

ear lobe


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

toe nail


----------



## jaynee

ring finger


----------



## Spaykay

Tom thumb


----------



## tatty

inner thigh


----------



## Princess xx

Big toe


----------



## [email protected]

eye ball


----------



## Spaykay

left aorta (was trying to be intelligent and couldn't spell it  )


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

heart beat


----------



## welshliz

knee cap


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

carotid artery


----------



## Damelottie

ankle bone


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

Eye Lash


----------



## Princess xx

eye brow


----------



## [email protected]

optical nerve


----------



## sallywags

left testicle


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

shin bone


----------



## Spaykay

adam's apple (can we be rude in future? I find sensible ones hard  )


----------



## [email protected]

you mean like tes ticles!! lol
K x


----------



## Spaykay

no, like

fore skin (ewwwwwww)


----------



## [email protected]

Hmmmm

taste bud


----------



## Spaykay

fore head (or is that 1 word?)


----------



## [email protected]

don't worry about it!  

Hair follicle


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

Double chin


----------



## Spaykay

goaty beard


----------



## [email protected]

love handles


----------



## Spaykay

six pack


----------



## jaynee

boss eyed


----------



## boxerlou

goose pimples  (can that count?!)


----------



## jaynee

tennis elbow


----------



## Spaykay

big tits ( . ) ( . )


----------



## jaynee

ok i addmit little (.) (.) tits


----------



## Spaykay

left nostril


----------



## jaynee

big toe


----------



## Spaykay

ham string


----------



## LoisLane

gluteus maximus

Louj x


----------



## jaynee

toe nail


----------



## Spaykay

wisdom tooth


----------



## jaynee

eye lashes


----------



## Spaykay

freckly cheek


----------



## jaynee

red nose


----------



## [email protected]

spinal columb


----------



## jaynee

big ears


----------



## Spaykay

bum cheek


----------



## daisyboo

Belly Button


----------



## Spaykay

rib cage


----------



## daisyboo

Finger Tip


----------



## Spaykay

knee cap


----------



## daisyboo

Ear Lobe 

Is it just us 2


----------



## daisyboo

Lady Garden  (that allowed)


----------



## [email protected]

shoulder blade

(Spaykay's been even ruder than you in the past!   )


----------



## Spaykay

can I be rude again then?   I'll resist

man boobs


----------



## jini

eye brow


----------



## Spaykay

rear end


----------



## [email protected]

scrotal sac


----------



## jini

blood clot


----------



## Spaykay

[email protected] - who's being rude now!  

ankle bone


----------



## [email protected]

knee cap


----------



## jini

shin bone


----------



## jaynee

bottom lip


----------



## chucky egg 4

Hairy back


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

Tail bone lol


----------



## Spaykay

Bum Crack


----------



## jaynee

eye lash


----------



## chucky egg 4

Fat thighs


----------



## suzee

big toe


----------



## [email protected]

ring finger


----------



## zozo

nose hair


----------



## crazycat4

tennis elbow


----------



## zozo

boney bum


----------



## Littlelambxx

double chin


----------



## Three boys

nobbly knees


----------



## cleg

tip toe

does this have to be body parts ?


----------



## suzee

Big Ears


----------



## Littlelambxx

finger tip


----------



## jaynee

ear lobe


----------



## wouldbegreat

Knee joint


----------



## jaynee

athletes foot


----------



## sexybabe

left leg


----------



## still a mum

hip bone


----------



## Spaykay

**** hole (can I put that?)


----------



## still a mum

lmfao thats so funny spaykay! love the wiggle!

eye lash


----------



## suzee

top lip


----------



## Margot and Jerry

are we allowed slang for body parts to?

Fanny Pelmet


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

flabby tummy


----------



## still a mum

bum chin


----------



## hoping :)

belly button (sorry if its already been said  ) x


----------



## still a mum

jelly belly


----------



## hoping :)

Eye lashes


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

hip bone


----------



## still a mum

ear lobe


----------



## hoping :)

Finger nail


----------



## justone

tennis elbow?


----------



## hoping :)

Knee cap


----------



## justone

housemaid's kneee?


----------



## hoping :)

index finger


----------



## justone

double chin?


----------



## still a mum

eye ball


----------



## hoping :)

Hip joint


----------



## justone

baby finger?


----------



## hoping :)

Money maker ****  x


----------



## justone

LOL!!!!
Tummy bug?


----------



## hoping :)

Shoulder blade


----------



## justone

eye lash?


----------



## hoping :)

Double d's (.)(.) i wish!x


----------



## justone

finger food


----------



## hoping :)

Eye brow


----------



## justone

forehead


----------



## hoping :)

Finger nail


----------



## justone

eye ball


----------



## hoping :)

eye lid x


----------



## justone

finger tip


----------



## hoping :)

Top lip


----------



## justone

lip stick?


----------



## hoping :)

Index finger


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

big toe


----------



## justone

knee cap


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Fore head


----------



## justone

arm pit


----------



## hoping :)

Spinal cord


----------



## justone

left ventricle


----------



## hoping :)

Back bone


----------



## justone

right ventricle


----------



## still a mum

little toe


----------



## justone

red head


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

funny bone


----------



## justone

forearm


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Eyelid


----------



## justone

Knee cap


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Heart chamber


----------



## justone

inner ear


----------



## Strawberries

Rib Cage


----------



## justone

broken heart


----------



## Little Miss Me

big bum


----------



## justone

double chin!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

